# Temporary child care in Singapore



## seattlem&m

Hi, my job is sending me and my family to Singapore from Jan-March. My wife is able to work remotely, and we need to find part time child care (either a nanny or at a center) so my wife can get her work done. Can anyone suggest the best way to find a resource? We will be living in the Queenstown area. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## simonsays

go to nearby.sg, and you can locate some choices there .. 

Note that it is illegal to employ part time maids / baby sitters on work pass, unless they are under your name, or they are Citizens / PRs


----------



## lorgnette

Can anyone suggest the best way to find a resource?


Look at properties websites listing desirable infrastructures to specify locations when you consult a rental agent. 

Queenstown is a mature community with lots of walking distance amenities /facilities e.g., city center location with multiple MRT and bus routes, sports complex, stadium, stores, education: secondary,primary schools or playschools etc. Below at ground level of a few strategic HDB flats are playschools as well.

Hope it helps


----------



## CatExpat

How old are your kid(s)? I have a 15 month old and have noticed that there seem to be plenty of day care / preschool activities for kids especially over the age of 2.


----------

